# Franck Ribery converts to islam (updated)



## doctormomen (Feb 14, 2010)

*Franck Ribery(the national french soccer team player,and now plays for Fc Bayern Munich,Germany ) converted to an Islamist in 2002: "I've searched for something that helps me find ease of mind, and I found it in the Islam", says Ribery, who stands to the rules. For example he doesn't trink alcohol, and that in the beer capital Munich, of all cities. His Muslim name is Bilal - a significant name, for Bilal was the first Muezzin (person who calls the prayer, ed.) in the Islam. When Ribery joined FC Bayern, he introduced himself as Bilal. His wife Wahiba Belhami comes from Algeria, and he prays to Allah ahead of every match. *






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

^ What is his ethnic heritage?  Just curious.  Thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2010)

Far be it from me to tell people how to live their lives, but when you get out of the shower, put some clothes on before you go out in public.  Towels just don't cut it.


----------



## doctormomen (Feb 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Far be it from me to tell people how to live their lives, but when you get out of the shower, put some clothes on before you go out in public.  Towels just don't cut it.



well,Lack of knowledge is not a shame,but the shame is Mocking when you are ignorant.
Hajj is the 5th corner of  islam which means visitng the holy mosque in Mekka for those who r able to.
some details r told here on this ABCNews show by an American Revert, in his journey to Hajj





YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2010)

What is your point?

Who cares?


----------



## doctormomen (Feb 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Who cares?


some do care. but if you dont care ,here you can go>>
if you believe in science as you claim ,and  if you from Canada,
then im sure u heard about your Canadian embryologist ;Prof,Dr. Moore
if u unaware of him ,i can tell you a little about him:
*Professor Emeritus Keith L. Moore is one of the world???s most
prominent scientists in the fields of anatomy and embryology and
is the author of the book entitled The Developing Human, which
has been translated into eight languages. This book is a scientific
reference work and was chosen by a special committee in the
United States as the best book authored by one person. Dr. Keith
Moore is Professor Emeritus of Anatomy and Cell Biology at the
University of Toronto, Toronto, Canada. There, he was Associate
Dean of Basic Sciences at the Faculty of Medicine and for 8 years
was the Chairman of the Department of Anatomy. In 1984, he
received the most distinguished award presented in the field of
anatomy in Canada, the J.C.B. Grant Award from the Canadian
Association of Anatomists. He has directed many international
associations, such as the Canadian and American Association of
Anatomists and the Council of the Union of Biological Sciences.
till now, nothing interesting or attracting.....
*
In 1981, during the Seventh Medical Conference in Dammam,
Saudi Arabia, Professor Moore said: ???*It has been a great pleasure
for me to help clarify statements in the Qur???an about human
development. It is clear to me that these statements must have
come to Muhammad from God, because almost all of this knowledge
was not discovered until many centuries later. This proves
to me that Muhammad must have been a messenger of God.???2
Consequently, Professor Moore was asked the following question:
???Does this mean that you believe that the Qur???an is the word
of God???? He replied: ???I find no difficulty in accepting this.???3
During one conference, Professor Moore stated: ???....Because
the staging of human embryos is complex, owing to the continuous
process of change during development, it is proposed that a new system of classification could be developed using the terms
mentioned in the Qur???an and Sunnah (what Muhammad  said,
did, or approved of). The proposed system is simple, comprehensive,
and conforms with present embryological knowledge. The
intensive studies of the Qur???an and hadeeth (reliably transmitted
reports by the Prophet Muhammad???s  companions of what he
said, did, or approved of) in the last four years have revealed a
system for classifying human embryos that is amazing since it was
recorded in the seventh century A.D. Although Aristotle, the
founder of the science of embryology, realized that chick embryos
developed in stages from his studies of hen???s eggs in the fourth
century B.C., he did not give any details about these stages. As
far as it is known from the history of embryology, little was known
about the staging and classification of human embryos until the
twentieth century. For this reason, the descriptions of the human
embryo in the Qur???an cannot be based on scientific knowledge in
the seventh century. The only reasonable conclusion is: these
descriptions were revealed to Muhammad from God. He could not
have known such details because he was an illiterate man with
absolutely no scientific training*.???





YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2010)

What the fuck are you talking about.  I don't need anyone to preach to me.  I couldn't care about your beliefs. I couldn't care about anyones beliefs, as long as they don't infringe on me.  

And right now asshat you are pushing your shit on someone who could give two flying fucks.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

^ Many religions and sects claim this.

I don't buy it. 

As most of you or all of you know,

I don't not believe in any organzized religion, be it from the Ancient Egyptian religions (Ra & Osiris) to the Greek, Roman, Native Americans or main historical relgions today.

Who are we to know?

I try to be kind to all living things, and be harmonious.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> I try to be kind to all living things, and be harmonious.



Unless they're American soldiers.



Big Smoothy said:


> I support the insurgents.  I support road-side bombs.  I support snipers.
> 
> The Americans in Iraq are fascists.
> 
> ...


----------



## doctormomen (Feb 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What the fuck are you talking about.  I don't need anyone to preach to me.  I couldn't care about your beliefs. I couldn't care about anyones beliefs, as long as they don't infringe on me.
> 
> And right now asshat you are pushing your shit on someone who could give two flying fucks.


actually im not preaching...isn't this the science that u claim that you believe in....why you deny it now!!!
if you dont care to the post,simply dont reply 
why r u guys carious!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 14, 2010)

Doms,

You're Off-topic.  I stand by my comments.  I am not embarrassed by them. 

But please note, those comments were made for American jarheads and jugheads in _Iraq._

I feel differently about Afghanistan, although I believe the US is wasting taxpayer money there, and the US military operation will not achieve its objective - in fact....what is the objective?

Support Karzai? 

It's a laugh.

Anyway, back to topic.

Islam is a sham.  Like Xtianity, Judaism, Hinduism, and Mormonism, the Greek and Roman religions, and Zorastrianism and everything else.......only my opinion.....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2010)

doctormomen said:


> actually im not preaching...isn't this the science that u claim that you believe in....why you deny it now!!!
> if you dont care to the post,simply dont reply
> why r u guys carious!!!



Yo dipshit.  I never preached anything about science.  Pretty insecure about your beliefs when you feel need need to constantly justify them.

You want to believe in Islam or whatever the fuck you want.  Then go right ahead, I could care less for the reasons you do, or how you quantify it, by comparing to science.


----------



## SYN (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 15, 2010)

As a scientist, I don't think you can convince someone that  a religion is greater than another just because that scientist or physician has converted to that religion. Michael Faraday is my absolute idol but I am not going to become a Sandemanian christian, I worked at Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory ( under Barbabara Mcclintock PHD who won  the nobel for discovering transposons) .  Francis Crick comes by there from time to time and he tells us he believes aliens seeded this planet.....Just because he is a nobel prize winner doesn't mean I'm going to now believe in Aliens as the instrument of intelligent design...no more than the nobel prize winner in chemistry Ahmed Hassan Zewail will convert me to Islam. 

Scientists are humans, some still have the desire to "experience" religion, I can't condemn them.


----------



## doctormomen (Feb 15, 2010)

bandaidwoman said:


> As a scientist, I don't think you can convince someone that  a religion is greater than another just because that scientist or physician has converted to that religion. Michael Faraday is my absolute idol but I am not going to become a Sandemanian christian, I worked at Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory ( under Barbabara Mcclintock PHD who won  the nobel for discovering transposons) .  Francis Crick comes by there from time to time and he tells us he believes aliens seeded this planet.....Just because he is a nobel prize winner doesn't mean I'm going to now believe in Aliens as the instrument of intelligent design...no more than the nobel prize winner in chemistry Ahmed Hassan Zewail will convert me to Islam.
> 
> Scientists are humans, some still have the desire to "experience" religion, I can't condemn them.


thanx 4 ur opinion, i agree with you,but
my point was totally different,i didnt say that we should follow the scientists in their religion or follow what they do in their life.  i was trying to say that those who don't believe in a religion or God,they just say " i believe in science,and in what i see" , and simply when the science hits this point and the pioneers in their fields prove this by the recent technology in science,they just give fuck and shit on them and on science.that's all.they Contradicts themselves.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 15, 2010)

I see, I misunderstood you.

As an athiest I find religion somewhat limiting because most religion would say it is enough to know God/Mohammed/Jesus/the great apple pie in the sky.

The scientific method by definition is never an absolute truth. It insists on constant questioning of the events in our universe and basic beliefs and assumptions about the way the world is, and the way we come to know things about it. 

Science and the scientific method works because no fact or belief is ever taken as being final; all knowledge is provisional, and postulates, methods, and conclusions are at all times open to the critical scrutiny not only of the researchers conducting the work, but also of the scientific community at large.

Athiesm is not dogmatic about the world around us, and as a athiestic scientist, this is especially so..

Most major religions are dogmatic , they limit the bounderies of truth and when one goes beyond that boundry, they become heretics. ( look at the sufis, quakers etc.)

Whether there is a god or not is not important to me, what is important is that this planet is still undecided about how to worship it, and that is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 15, 2010)

How is it that rejecting the idea of a higher power, greater than humans, is a prerequisite for scientific exploration or an open mind?  Religion aside.  If believe that I am in a position to claim for certain that there a higher power, greater than humans, can not possibly exist, simply because I can't sense it with any of my five humanly senses, then I am just as narrow-minded as any christian, muslim, hindu, etc who claims that only those who follow their faith, will be accepted by god. 

In fact, I'm not religous myself, but I will say that some of the most ignorant, narrow-minded people I have ever met also claim to be atheists. Many of them seem to believe that rejecting and mocking religion somehow makes them an intellectual by default.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 15, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> How is it that rejecting the idea of a higher power, greater than humans, is a prerequisite for scientific exploration or an open mind?  Religion aside.  If believe that I am in a position to claim for certain that there a higher power, greater than humans, can not possibly exist, simply because I can't sense it with any of my five humanly senses, then I am just as narrow-minded as any christian, muslim, hindu, etc who claims that only those who follow their faith, will be accepted by god.
> 
> In fact, I'm not religous myself, but I will say that some of the most ignorant, narrow-minded people I have ever met also claim to be atheists. Many of them seem to believe that rejecting and mocking religion somehow makes them an intellectual by default.





You are not logical, I never said rejecting god is a prerequisite for scientific inquiry?  Otherwise Newton, Faraday, Descartes etc would be a violation of that argument.  Heck, Mendel the father of human genetics was a monk for friggin sake. 

Religion and faith are two different spheres. I consider faith "dogmatic" with bounderies, but the scientific method is without bounderies.    I was explaining to doctormon how scientific inquiry without the need to "understand god" happens .  I do it all the time. He seems to think that one cannot happen without the other.

Athiests don't claim an absolute truth, wether there is a god ( or gods, strange that most religions assume there is only one)  is irrelevent.  *You can't design a experiment  that is falsifiable and reproducible when it comes to proving god exists.  * ( and I realize non dogmatic relgions like buddism, sufism, quakerism also don't claim absolute truth but they are rarities).


To non scientists what does that mean?  Ok, say the flat earth theory is still prevalent.   Right now I can send a plane up in the air and tell him to fly straight on the same latitude and see where he ends up. If he ends up back where he started I just designed and experiment that is falsifiable and reproducible.

Yes there are jackasses who are athiests and there are jackasses who are religious, do you paint the rest of the followers the same?  

I think people have always assumed that scientific inquiry was a nobel means of learning about "god's" world. To some it is, but to many like me it is  not.


----------



## 99raptor (Feb 15, 2010)

No time for fairy tales about the invisible man in my life.I also dont believe in the tooth fairy,Santa or the easter bunny.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2010)

PsyOps:

Since singer Susan Boyle (who professes to being a virgin) has been on TV, there's been a marked drop in suicide bombings.   Apparently many of the terrorists didn't realize what a virgin looked like.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re:*

isn't he the same player that is being accused of having sex with an underaged prostitute and is in danger of being sent to prison for 4 years?

Anyway, who cares, it's just Ribery, he can't even dribble past a defender (at least this year!).


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2010)

maniclion said:


> PsyOps:
> 
> Since singer Susan Boyle (who professes to being a virgin) has been on TV, there's been a marked drop in suicide bombings.   Apparently many of the terrorists didn't realize what a virgin looked like.



I was searching and found this. lol

Gold! 

Hopefully she's found a honey by now.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 12, 2010)

Frank Ribery.

What a P.O.S.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2010)

^For his soccer or his choice in religions?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Jay Q said:


> isn't he the same player that is being accused of having sex with an underaged prostitute and is in danger of being sent to prison for 4 years?
> 
> Anyway, who cares, it's just Ribery, he can't even dribble past a defender (at least this year!).


 
The very same


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> ^ Many religions and sects claim this.
> 
> I don't buy it.
> 
> ...



Religion is for the weak minded.

this is the way to live,  be kind and stay in sync (harmony) with the universe.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re:*



davegmb said:


> The very same



lol, I know, was just pointing it out 

Are the rumors regarding Donovan true? (joining Everton)
hopefully this year will be a better year for Everton (3rd/4th)
cuz I know it will be for United (1st!) ha ha


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 13, 2010)

SYN said:


>


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 13, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Who cares?



Amen


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Jay Q said:


> lol, I know, was just pointing it out
> 
> Are the rumors regarding Donovan true? (joining Everton)
> hopefully this year will be a better year for Everton (3rd/4th)
> cuz I know it will be for United (1st!) ha ha


 

No dont think its happening this year, hes been linked to Man City too along with every other player in the world lol

Most important thing is that Arteta resigned, he would get in any team in the premier league im convinced.

Yeah 3rd would be great, but fourth is the more realistic aim for everyone else after Man U, Arsenal and Chelsea. Still not convinced by Man Citys big spending, Spurs are up and down and the kopite shite have dropped a bollock by signing Roy Hodgson when Martin Oneil is now available, as long as we finish above them im happy.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I don't think that City will do  more than what they did last seasons. Didn't know that O'Neil left Villa! (just read about it) Damn what a loss. Oh well, I'm pretty sure the scousers will do worse than last season now that Torres is shooting blanks and Joe Cole is OLD. Should be another interesting season 
City already drew!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^For his soccer or his choice in religions?



Being a muzzie.


----------



## PainandGain (Aug 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Far be it from me to tell people how to live their lives, but when you get out of the shower, put some clothes on before you go out in public.  Towels just don't cut it.



I wish i could walk around in towels all day.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 15, 2010)

not in winter though


----------

